# what colour wheels for grey r32 gtr pics ?



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i am thinking of having my wheels painted but i dont know what colour to do them ? anybody got a pic of a grey 32 with painted wheels on ? im thinking maybe gold or black but need to see what they look like first. 
thanks

this is how they look now


















ive just spend the last 2 hours polishing them again so the white warks in pics are gone now but i just want to have them painted and wash them.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Keep 'em as they are. The only alternative should be matte black.


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

keep them as they are!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i really like them as they are


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

colour code the spokes,leave rim polished


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i like them as they are but im sick of polishing them. i dont wana go down the polished and lacquered route as they never last. the only permanent option is profesionally painted. painted silver / chrome look is pants imo. black or gold is my favourite so far for when i get them done.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

whoul look good in white


----------



## nap (Apr 15, 2008)

what size are they ?the car sits nice.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I've tried a few for you (_Sorry about the white, it's hard to Photoshop white_):










































And my personal favourite:thumbsup:...


----------



## nap (Apr 15, 2008)

might sound daft...but i like the green


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That's what I thought, but for some reason I think it works


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

LIAM GTR

thankyou im liking the green will match my tr engine aswell


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

black and white a definate no no, but gold and green both doing it for me :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll try a more "gold" approach as that is more orange, gimmie a minute


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I know it looks a bit "green" but atleast it's better than bright orange...


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

i like the one that are on now mate , here are mine which are mostly black


----------



## nap (Apr 15, 2008)

no mate is green all the way for me.


----------

